# Various Questions



## RobertTheBruce (Jan 2, 2016)

I was wondering beyond the more well known side degree and such like the Scottish and York Rites, Shriners, Grotto, Tall Cedars, Rosicrucians, what are some more that aren't commonly listed?
Also what was the first side degree/appendant body you joined and why?
Also would appreciate hearing stories about your journey as a Mason, about your petitioning process, ect.
All these things would greatly help me on my own journey. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 2, 2016)

Not commonly listed?
Spiritual Knights
CBCS (Rectified Rite)
Pilgrim Preceptors
Cabiri
For those commonly listed, see http://www.yorkrite.com/MasonicWeek/


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 3, 2016)

The first 'concordant body' I joined was the Scottish Rite.  Several members of my lodge were members of Scottish Rite and I was interested in exploring t further the philosophy of the craft beyond what I had learned in the craft degrees.

The 'Royal Order of Scotland' is another lesser-known concordant body which, I note, has no thread in this site. Membership is by invitation only and its ritual seeks to emulate those of the earliest days of the craft. Grand Lodge is located in Edinburgh,  Scotland and its subordinate bodies are 'Provincial Grand Lodges'. It works two degrees; 'Heredom of Killwinning' and the 'Rosy Cross'.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 3, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> The first 'concordant body' I joined was the Scottish Rite.  Several members of my lodge were members of Scottish Rite and I was interested in exploring t further the philosophy of the craft beyond what I had learned in the craft degrees.
> 
> The 'Royal Order of Scotland' is another lesser-known concordant body which, I note, has no thread in this site. Membership is by invitation only and its ritual seeks to emulate those of the earliest days of the craft. Grand Lodge is located in Edinburgh,  Scotland and its subordinate bodies are 'Provincial Grand Lodges'. It works two degrees; 'Heredom of Killwinning' and the 'Rosy Cross'.


ROS is well known in the US. I'm surprised it isn't in Scotland


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jan 3, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> ROS is well known in the US. I'm surprised it isn't in Scotland


 It is, of course very well-known in Scotland with its Deputy Grand Master and Governor being often, as at present, a Past Grand Master Mason of the GL of Scotland. I  included it under this thread because I understand there is only one Provincial Grand Lodge for the whole of the U.S. and there is no mention of it in the section on 'Appendant  Organisations'.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 3, 2016)

Canadian Paul said:


> It is, of course very well-known in Scotland with its Deputy Grand Master and Governor being often, as at present, a Past Grand Master Mason of the GL of Scotland. I  included it under this thread because I understand there is only one Provincial Grand Lodge for the whole of the U.S. and there is no mention of it in the section on 'Appendant  Organisations'.


My error. I meant in Canada. You are correct. There is one PGL for the US


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 3, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Not commonly listed?
> Spiritual Knights
> CBCS (Rectified Rite)
> Pilgrim Preceptors
> ...


Wow...so many.....


----------



## Bloke (Jan 3, 2016)

ROS is well known here in Australia too.

Order of Athelstan (MM and Chapter, then invite)
Royal Order of Eri (by invitation to SRIA members)
Commemorative Order of St Thomas Acon (invite only to KT)
August Order of Light (MM)

are probalbly the 4 most obsure here

I'm only in the Shrine, because i was asked and I liked the idea of being in public as a Mason in some form of regalia...


----------



## RobertTheBruce (Jan 5, 2016)

I believe I had read about the ROS before but only vaguely mentioned in a Wiki article perhaps.
As well as the Commemorative Order of St. Thomas of Acon.

My first question has been sufficiently answered so let's put that aside for any future posts.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 5, 2016)

My first "appendant" body was the American (York) Rite, specifically so I could receive my Mark and become a Royal Arch Mason. I really didn't have much interest in Council (Crytic) or Commandery (Knights Templar) at the time but ended up going through them at the request of my Mentor.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> .. but ended up going through them at the request of my Mentor.



For some reason 'request' stands out in the above.  I would expect to read 'suggestion'....always interested in how folk mentor,  would you be willing to elaborate? Did he ask for help in those orders?


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 7, 2016)

My Mentor was an amazing man and Mason. He had helped many a man walk the path of Masonry and I was one of the last before he joined the Eternal Grand Lodge. When I mentioned wanting to stop after HRA he asked (suggested, hinted, requested) that I receive the Orders before his time here ended. I did it, makes for him than myself, but in the long run I was glad I did.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 7, 2016)

I would have been glad too. Last year i saw a SW stand aside and let a qualified MM be installed as the MMs father is elderly.... it was a lovely gesture. 

Completely understand your mentors request and your compliance. Glad i asked and thanks for the response.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I would have been glad too. Last year i saw a SW stand aside and let a qualified MM be installed as the MMs father is elderly.... it was a lovely gesture.


This kind of thing just makes me even more glad that I asked to be a part of such a fantastic organization.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 7, 2016)

Dear Gentlemen!
I've got a question, it came to my mind & I wanted to ask. Excuse me, please, if it'll sound weird, may be:
Does The Freemasonry has a "*Goal*" to make -- Freemason/Brother *everyone*? Or it's OK for it to be some kind of "*elitaristic*"?
Thanks!


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 7, 2016)

While some people might want to make everyone a Freemason, not everyone has what is required to be a Mason.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 7, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> While some people might want to make everyone a Freemason, not everyone has what is required to be a Mason.


Tryin' to be funny? 
This is old one, find sth. new.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 7, 2016)

Why I asked this weird question?
Cause, let's take for example these last words of Albert Pike in "Moral&Dogma":
[...Such, my Brother, is the TRUE WORD of a Master Mason;
such the true ROYAL SECRET, which makes possible, and
shall at length make real, the *HOLY EMPIRE* of true
Masonic Brotherhood...]
I'm tryin' to understand how Brotherhood can become -- "Holy Empire"?
Holy! And Empire! It's difficult to understand.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 7, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Perhaps you have missed the subject of the chapter.  Here is it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the answer, Mr.James!
This 2 heads! Hermaphrodites! Androgynys!
No.
Probably I'm old-fashioned & I'm adept of Traditional Values!
All these Eso/Shysotheric things not for me. Definitely.
Furthermore -- 2000 years ago, Christ showed them all these Alchemic issues, He transformed water to wine, but, they crucified Him.
I don't underdtand all these things, shortly.
P.S. I didn't understand You, by the way.(About Holy Empire of Brotherhood).


----------



## Ressam (Feb 7, 2016)

Alchemy & Holiness absolutely unrelated concepts.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 7, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> As the human race progresses the members of the brotherhood of man recognize their places in the whole (Divine Plan) and the brotherhood of man becomes holistic (holy) in its actions.
> 
> This use of holy is not the same as in the Old Testament where the Kadosh were separated from the sinful population.  Here as the population progresses spiritually the whole population becomes holy and responsive to the Divine Will.
> 
> The prospect of a holy human race may seem some way off, but it is only in the last 20 years that the race agreed to be stewards of the planet - despite the wishes of most governments.



Thanks again for your answer, Mr.James!
You're writin' in very interestin' manner!
It's very difficult to understand you.
My English is poor, but, from other side my Vocabulary seems like -- bein' enough to understand your words!
Probably, you are on -- another "level" of Enlightenment!
At what -- "Masonic degree" you are now?(I mean additional degrees for MM).


----------



## Ressam (Feb 7, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> I see that you would disregard the instructions of the ancient alchemists: Ora et Labora.
> 
> This instruction is also necessary for the work of the Fellowcraft



Thanks for tellin' about motto. New information. Didn't know it.
But I don't agree with you on that -- this is motto of "ancient alchemists".
Labour is labour. You are workin' and prayin'.
But alchemisty is more related with -- magic, rituals, "elixir of immortality", chrysopoeia, philosopher's stone, etc. and other 
"toys" for the egoism/selfishness. 
This motto is not motto of "alchemists". IMHO.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 7, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> 30th but that proves nothing.


Why "nothin"?
If I'm not mistaken(I heard that from Russian Masons, it's not lie) -- you are gettin' kind of "New Knowledge" on each degree.
By the way, I also wonder, what is -- "Freemasonic *Knowledge*"?


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 8, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Tryin' to be funny?


No.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 8, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Thanks again for your answer, Mr.James!
> You're writin' in very interestin' manner!
> It's very difficult to understand you.
> My English is poor, but, from other side my Vocabulary seems like -- bein' enough to understand your words!
> ...


Why do you put so many apostrophes in your writing?  Makes it even more difficult to understand


----------



## Ressam (Feb 8, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Why do you put so many apostrophes in your writing?  Makes it even more difficult to understand


You mean -- punctuation marks? 
Hyphens, commas, etc?
I think, it's quite opposite! I make it for -- more easible understanding.
You are seein' -- where to pause, on what words I make accent.
More(maybe extra unnecessary grammarly) punctuation marks does not makes the text difficult to understand. IMHO.
But, I'll try to write less.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 8, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> dependent largely on the ability of the candidate to attract Light.


What do you mean by telling these words -- "attracting Light"?


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 8, 2016)

Ressam said:


> You mean -- punctuation marks?
> Hyphens, commas, etc?
> I think, it's quite opposite! I make it for -- more easible understanding.
> You are seein' -- where to pause, on what words I make accent.
> ...



seein' is an example.  That thing at the end appears to be an apostrophe.  The word is seeing.  I recognize English is not your first language, and you have a great proficiency.  This penchant for multiple apostrophes is a difficult.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 8, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> seein' is an example.  That thing at the end appears to be an apostrophe.  The word is seeing.  I recognize English is not your first language, and you have a great proficiency.  This penchant for multiple apostrophes is a difficult.


Ok. 
I'll write more the -- letter "g" in the end of the Present Continuous Verbs.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 8, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Does The Freemasonry has a "*Goal*" to make -- Freemason/Brother *everyone*? Or it's OK for it to be some kind of "*elitaristic*"?



We limit our membership and our petitions clearly state our requirements.  Our jurisdictions are male only.  We do not admit atheists.  We conduct background checks to establish that our candidates are of good moral character.  We have age limits.  We require free status - Thanks to the efforts of our Masonic forbearers class based society has greatly diminished in power so this now means being on probation.

Our main goal is to make good men better.  We wish to benefit all of humanity as a side effect, because good men want that.


----------



## Ressam (Feb 8, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> We limit our membership and our petitions clearly state our requirements.  Our jurisdictions are male only.  We do not admit atheists.  We conduct background checks to establish that our candidates are of good moral character.  We have age limits.  We require free status - Thanks to the efforts of our Masonic forbearers class based society has greatly diminished in power so this now means being on probation.
> 
> Our main goal is to make good men better.  We wish to benefit all of humanity as a side effect, because good men want that.


Thank you!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 8, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> While some people might want to make everyone a Freemason, not everyone has what is required to be a Mason.


Very well said Brother.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 8, 2016)

RobertTheBruce said:


> I was wondering beyond the more well known side degree and such like the Scottish and York Rites, Shriners, Grotto, Tall Cedars, Rosicrucians, what are some more that aren't commonly listed?
> Also what was the first side degree/appendant body you joined and why?
> Also would appreciate hearing stories about your journey as a Mason, about your petitioning process, ect.
> All these things would greatly help me on my own journey. Thanks in advance.


I joined the HRAM chapter first because I wanted to receive  the Real Word that was lost I am currently going through my Scottish Rite degrees because it seems to be a several houses with in one and ties a lot into what was previously learned in the blue and red house


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> I joined the HRAM chapter first because I wanted to receive  the Real Word that was lost I am currently going through my Scottish Rite degrees because it seems to be a several houses with in one and ties a lot into what was previously learned in the blue and red house


Have a great journey Brother. I'm sure that you will get a lot out of it.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 13, 2016)

AMORC has nothing to do with Freemasonry aside from some people who are members of both.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 13, 2016)

DeusLuxVitam said:


> Rotary Club / Lions CLub.. although not apart of Freemasonry like the AMORC (Rosicrucians) .. they have some ties
> 
> yay hip hip hooray



I believe you are confusing the Masonic Rosicrucians with the religion.....


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 15, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I believe you are confusing the Masonic Rosicrucians with the religion.....



There is a Rosicrucian fraternal order named AMORC. http://amorc.org/  Not associated with Masonry except for having men who are members of both.

There is a Rosicrucian Fellowship that might or might not be called a religion depending on how you define the word.  http://www.rosicrucian.com/  Not associated with Masonry except for having members who are both.

There are also Rosicrucian degrees in the AASR-SJ and some other Rosicrucian appendent bodies.  Being appendent bodies these orders are Masonic.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 20, 2016)

Side degrees?

Masonic Order of the Four Black Llamas


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 20, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> Side degrees?
> 
> Masonic Order of the Four Black Llamas


Snicker, snicker, har, har.


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 20, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Snicker, snicker, har, har.


Come to this year's Great Smoky Mountains Summer Assembly in Maggie Valley, NC, and you can take it, too. It will be conferred Sunday, July 10 just after sunset.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 21, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> Come to this year's Great Smoky Mountains Summer Assembly in Maggie Valley, NC, and you can take it, too. It will be conferred Sunday, July 10 just after sunset.


Lol....sounds cool!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 25, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> Come to this year's Great Smoky Mountains Summer Assembly in Maggie Valley, NC, and you can take it, too. It will be conferred Sunday, July 10 just after sunset.


 wait...what?  seriously?


----------



## Companion Joe (Feb 25, 2016)

Absolutely.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 27, 2016)

Check ur  PMs brother


----------



## Ressam (Mar 11, 2016)

Dear Gentlemen,
2 questions.

1. Is that correct info that "Masonic Oath" contains such cruel consequences? If "yes" -- why so?
2. Is that correct that -- some Freemasons can eternally stay in the status of "Entered Apprentice" & never become "Master Mason"?

Thank You!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 11, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Dear Gentlemen,
> 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Is that correct info that "Masonic Oath" contains such cruel consequences -- [...my throat cut across, my tongue torn out, and with my body buried in the sands of the sea at low-water mark, where the tide ebbs and flows twice in twenty-four hours... my left breast torn open, my heart and vitals taken thence, and with my body given as a prey to the vultures of the air... my body severed in twain, my bowels taken thence, and with my body burned to ashes, and the ashes thereof scattered to the four winds of Heaven...]? If "yes" -- why so?
> ...


 UMMMMMM.....inapproate question.  If you were a Mason you would know the answers.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 11, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> UMMMMMM.....inapproate question.  If you were a Mason you would know the answers.



What do you mean, Sir?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 11, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Dear Gentlemen,
> 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Is that correct info that "Masonic Oath" contains such cruel consequences -- [...my throat cut across, my tongue torn out, and with my body buried in the sands of the sea at low-water mark, where the tide ebbs and flows twice in twenty-four hours... my left breast torn open, my heart and vitals taken thence, and with my body given as a prey to the vultures of the air... my body severed in twain, my bowels taken thence, and with my body burned to ashes, and the ashes thereof scattered to the four winds of Heaven...]? If "yes" -- why so?
> ...


We don't discuss the specifics of our obligation. I do note not all are the same. 

In the US, it  would be unusual to remain in the 1st°. I cannot answer for all  Obediences in the world


----------



## Ressam (Mar 11, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> We don't discuss the specifics of our obligation. I do note not all are the same.
> 
> In the US, it  would be unusual to remain in the 1st°. I cannot answer for all  Obediences in the world



Thank You, Mr.Glen.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 11, 2016)

Dear Gentlemen!
Excuse me again for stupid question!
I just wanted to learn numbers!
If I'm not mistaken -- there are, approx. 2M Freemasons in U.S.
How many of them are also -- members of O.T.O.?
Thank You!


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 12, 2016)

Ressam said:


> 2. Is that correct that -- some Freemasons can eternally stay in the status of "Entered Apprentice" & never become "Master Mason"?



My mother lodge Pasadena 272 in California currently has 271 Master Masons and 15 Entered Apprentices on its rolls.

In that jurisdiction it is allowed but not required to drop EAs off the rolls if they make no progress.

President Lyndon Johnson was a famous EA who never progressed.

It happens but it is not usual.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 12, 2016)

Actually, Doug, I believe they have 3 years and then it must be voted on whether to keep them on the rolls.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> My mother lodge Pasadena 272 in California currently has 271 Master Masons and 15 Entered Apprentices on its rolls.
> 
> In that jurisdiction it is allowed but not required to drop EAs off the rolls if they make no progress.
> 
> ...



Thank You, Mr.Doug for such informative answer!
I've undertstand!


----------



## Ressam (Mar 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> if they make no progress.



If possible -- could you, please, give some info about "progress"?


----------



## Ressam (Mar 13, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> From the other side of the world I can accurately say:  very few.   This is because OTO has a distinctly dubious reputation and because OTO is very small.
> 
> Read some of the biographies of OTO members.  See if you can find one that is not a tragedy.



Thanks, Mr.James for the answer!
Approx. number of members, if possible?
Just interested!
Of course, I can Google it, but, IMHO, it's better to get info from Official Masonic Resource!
Thank You!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 13, 2016)

The sitting Master of my Mother Lodge the year I was Raised was also the last Master of the OTO lodge in that town. He shut it down because of several members attitudes.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 13, 2016)

Can i ask what yr that was?

Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 13, 2016)

Ressam said:


> If possible -- could you, please, give some info about "progress"?



Degrees are earned.  There is work after each degree before a candidate can get his next degree on the schedule.  No work on the proficiency, no progress.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Degrees are earned.  There is work after each degree before a candidate can get his next degree on the schedule.  No work on the proficiency, no progress.



Thanks, Mr.Doug!!! )
Sorry for my question!  But -- what kind of "work"!? Could you, please, give an example, if possible?


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 13, 2016)

Ressam said:


> But -- what kind of "work"!?



We do not discuss content of ritual with outsiders.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 13, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> We do not discuss content of ritual with outsiders.



Aa! Mr.Doug. Thanks!
Can I just clarify?
If I've understand you correctly -- "the progress&work" for gaining higher degree is being made *only* in the lodge(not outside it)? Correct?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 13, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Can i ask what yr that was?


I went through the Degrees in '07. I believe the OTO in SFe was shut down a year or two before that. To my knowledge Burque still has OTO.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 13, 2016)

(quoted edited with deletion indicated)



Ressam said:


> Dear Gentlemen,
> 2 questions.
> 
> 1. Is that correct info that "Masonic Oath" contains such cruel consequences -- [**********REMOVED***********]? If "yes" -- why so?
> ...



Hi Ressam. People have replied well, but I would add something. Firstly, you are learning things vary over the world; here we do not take an "Oath" but describe it as an "obligation" - perhaps under (my) GAOTU there is no difference, but we never use the word "Oath" to describe our obligations.

It would be interesting to know if any other jurisdiction takes what is described today INTERNALLY within that jurisdiction as an Oath - there probably is...

Secondly, and again here, the direct quote from ritual is the "...penalty FORMALLY associated with the violation of the obligation implying as a man of honour and a Freemason...". It is made very clear here in our ceremony that these are _*symbolic*_. This is standard.

To the second question - yes a brother could become an EA and not advance, continue paying his dues and remain a Freemason for life here. There is no rule saying to must advance here, but I've never known someone to do that.

I suggest you edit your original post as I have - lest you give offense to a brother who hold the opinion you have given offense - just a suggestion...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 13, 2016)

This dude....ressam needs to go

Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 13, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> This dude....ressam needs to go



I respectfully disagree. As I understand it, the board is for Freemasons and people interesting in Freemasonry. If Ressam was an EA, he would be bound by masonic law, but he's not, and that might make it tricky for us to deal with him. Further, in not being a Mason, he does not really understand where due bounds are.  While, sometimes I find his writing style tricky to read and he expresses opinions on matters as an outsider without full understanding (LOL, insiders do it to, probably including myself) and that grates,  I don't think he is a troll and I do think he is well intended. If our reaction is simply to eject him, are we really being the best we can be ? I think not.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 13, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I respectfully disagree. As I understand it, the board is for Freemasons and people interesting in Freemasonry. If Ressam was an EA, he would be bound by masonic law, but he's not, and that might make it tricky for us to deal with him. Further, in not being a Mason, he does not really understand where due bounds are.  While, sometimes I find his writing style tricky to read and he expresses opinions on matters as an outsider without full understanding (LOL, insiders do it to, probably including myself) and that grates,  I don't think he is a troll and I do think he is well intended. If our reaction is simply to eject him, are we really being the best we can be ? I think not.



Thanks Mr. Bloke!
Yes -- I'm Researcher!
And, I'd really like to be -- "The Mason Without An Apron".


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 14, 2016)

Ressam said:


> And, I'd really like to be -- "The Mason Without An Apron".


No such thing exists.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 14, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Thanks Mr. Bloke!
> Yes -- I'm Researcher!
> And, I'd really like to be -- "The Mason Without An Apron".



No problem. Out of interest, why are you researching Freemasonry ?


----------



## Ressam (Mar 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> No problem. Out of interest, why are you researching Freemasonry ?



I don't know. Reasons are simple! Freemasonry declares good values! Truth, Brotherly Love, Relief.
Many good guys were Freemasons!
That's why.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 14, 2016)

You dont need to participate in chat board for that... you could get that info elsewhere on the web. "I don't know" sounds right, but there is a reason. It might just be company...


----------



## Ressam (Mar 14, 2016)

Bloke said:


> You dont need to participate in chat board for that... you could get that info elsewhere on the web. "I don't know" sounds right, but there is a reason. It might just be company...


This is *The Official* Masonic Forum!
Information from trusted source! Conversation on "Live" Mode. That's nice, of course!


----------



## Ressam (Mar 14, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> So are you in search of genuine brotherhood?
> 
> If so you may like to contact the secretaries of local lodges and ask if you can visit their festive boards.   By the time you have visited several lodges you may have found one with your sort of people.
> 
> In my view, whatever you do  in life, if you are not with your own sort of people you are unlikely to be content.



Thanks for your -- advice, Mr.James!


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 15, 2016)

Ressam said:


> I don't know. Reasons are simple! Freemasonry declares good values! Truth, Brotherly Love, Relief.
> Many good guys were Freemasons!
> That's why.



So why have you not yet submitted a petition to a local lodge?

This board is NOT an official voice of Freemasonry.  No such thing exists, nor can it exist.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 15, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> So why have you not yet submitted a petition to a local lodge?
> 
> This board is NOT an official voice of Freemasonry.  No such thing exists, nor can it exist.



Thanks for your post, Mr.Doug!
I'm still Researching.
I understood. I've meant -- this Forum is The Voice of Official Freemasons.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 15, 2016)

Ressam said:


> this Forum is The Voice of Official Freemasons.



No.  This forum is the voice of a bunch of guys who like posting on line and whose statements never apply to Freemasonry in general.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 15, 2016)

Hes from the middle east....freemasonry is illegal there

Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 15, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> This board is NOT an official voice of Freemasonry. No such thing exists, nor can it exist.





dfreybur said:


> No. This forum is the voice of a bunch of guys who like posting on line and whose statements never apply to Freemasonry in general.


Both very true.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 15, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> So why have you not yet submitted a petition to a local lodge?



Mr.Doug!
Is it possible, for example, that if they'll, probably, invite me for the interview in a Lodge,
and ask me the question: "Why you wanna join Masonry?".
May I answer: "I wanna join it -- for the business connections&financial benefits"?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 15, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Mr.Doug!
> Is it possible, for example, that if they'll, probably, invite me for the interview in a Lodge,
> and ask me the question: "Why you wanna join Masonry?".
> May I answer: "I wanna join it -- for the business connections&financial benefits"?


Go for it, Doug


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 15, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Mr.Doug!
> Is it possible, for example, that if they'll, probably, invite me for the interview in a Lodge,
> and ask me the question: "Why you wanna join Masonry?".
> May I answer: "I wanna join it -- for the business connections&financial benefits"?


If that's your honest reason, then that's what you should say.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 16, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Mr.Doug!
> Is it possible, for example, that if they'll, probably, invite me for the interview in a Lodge,
> and ask me the question: "Why you wanna join Masonry?".
> May I answer: "I wanna join it -- for the business connections&financial benefits"?


Is this for real or is this guy just playing us? I vote for the latter.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 16, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Is this for real or is this guy just playing us? I vote for the latter.



Hi, Mr.Warrior!
But it's true! I'd like to join Freemasonry only for -- "Financial Benefits"! 
That's why, I think that -- I'm not suitable for it, now!
And that's why I'm still researching & workin' on myself.


----------



## Classical (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm outta this thread folks. What a waste of time......


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 16, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Hi, Mr.Warrior!
> But it's true! I'd like to join Freemasonry only for -- "Financial Benefits"!
> That's why, I think that -- I'm not suitable for it, now!
> And that's why I'm still researching & workin' on myself.


What are these financial benefits you speak of?  Like i said....this dude needs to go

Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ressam (Mar 16, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Like i said....this dude needs to go



Hello, Mr.JdMadsenCraterlake!
Where&Why?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 16, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Hi, Mr.Warrior!
> But it's true! I'd like to join Freemasonry only for -- "Financial Benefits"!
> That's why, I think that -- I'm not suitable for it, now!
> And that's why I'm still researching & workin' on myself.



I agree with your conclusion.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 16, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I agree with your conclusion.



Yes, Mr.Bloke!
Like one Russian Freemason said(I liked this phrase): "Freemason is never hurry's up anywhere".
Patience & Labor are the Solution!
No need to hurry!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 17, 2016)

Classical said:


> I'm outta this thread folks. What a waste of time......


I'm with you.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 17, 2016)

I can always tell if I should be posting in a thread by how much ignored content it has.  This one has been beyond me for many pages.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 18, 2016)

Because you are obviously phishing for info.  There are no financial benefits of joining.  If anything there are financial hardships, in that you have to pay dues.  The things you say strike me as an anti-mason in disguise

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ressam (Mar 18, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> you are obviously phishing for info.



Hello.
I'm not "fishin", Sir. This sounds kind of "illegal". I'm just askin'. Trying to get information. It's normal.



jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> The things you say strike me as an anti-mason



No. I'm not "anti-mason".
I'm trying to be objective.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Mar 18, 2016)

If you want all this "information" you speak of, go to the nearest book store, or Masonic lodge and inquire there. Asking me and my brother masons to go into details about  what goes on inside a tyled lodge is against our obligation and it's offensive. Not to mention you have been told multiple times we don't discuss what goes on in our tyled lodge. They have answered every one of your questions to the best of their ability. If that's not enough head to the library of Congress. You almost come off as a guy trying to gain the secrets of Freemasonry without joining freemasonry. And another thing, if you want to join freemasonry for the benefits, your joining the wrong organization. Look into the Rotary Club or possibly the Elks Lodge.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 19, 2016)

There are things that we say here that tell the brothers what we are talking about.  We dont have to go in to specifics cause they know what we are talking about,  you being uninitiated dont know and even though youve been told multiple times that we cant tell you, you continue to ask and then you also interject your opinions into our discussions on masonic protocol ect ect

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 20, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Hes from the middle east....freemasonry is illegal there
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Another post indicates he is in Turkey.  If he is, there is a legitimate grand lodge there.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 20, 2016)

I did not know that Brother.  Learn something new everyday

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 20, 2016)

Travelling Man91 said:


> Asking me and my brother masons to go into details about what goes on inside a tyled lodge is against our obligation and it's offensive. Not to mention you have been told multiple times we don't discuss what goes on in our tyled lodge.


Right!


jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> There are things that we say here that tell the brothers what we are talking about. We dont have to go in to specifics cause they know what we are talking about, you being uninitiated dont know and even though youve been told multiple times that we cant tell you, you continue to ask and then you also interject your opinions into our discussions on masonic protocol ect ect


Also right!


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 20, 2016)

Ressam said:


> This is *The Official* Masonic Forum!
> Information from trusted source!


No, this is merely a Masonic forum. There is no one official voice for Masonry. No one man may speak for Masonry, no single lodge or Grand Lodge is the ultimate authority.


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 20, 2016)

Ressam, there are a large number of Lodges in Istanbul, whence you indicate you are located. Your inquiries would better be directed to them and not us. As repeatedly indicated before, we will not answer your improper and inappropriate questions here. Any further violations will result in your expulsion from this site.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 20, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> No, this is merely a Masonic forum. There is no one official voice for Masonry. No one man may speak for Masonry, no single lodge or Grand Lodge is the ultimate authority.


Very true, I have only been an MM for 19 months and have heard this many times.


Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Any further violations will result in your expulsion from this site.


Maybe now he will finally get the point.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Mar 21, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Mr.Doug!
> Is it possible, for example, that if they'll, probably, invite me for the interview in a Lodge,
> and ask me the question: "Why you wanna join Masonry?".
> May I answer: "I wanna join it -- for the business connections&financial benefits"?



If you tell them that is why you are joining you will more than likely be turned away, and rightfully so. That isn't the reason Good Men join Masonry. I suggest you contact the Grand Lodge where you are and ask for more information. They can send you a brochure that can provide you with some history of Masonry (including the history of Masonry in your area), a little about who we are and what we do. Then you can decide if you really are interested.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone!
I've got it!


----------



## Ressam (Mar 25, 2016)

Dear Gentlemen.
Question:
Can a "Freemason" from Clandestine(Wild, masonicly illegal) Lodge be -- friends(have good relations) with a Freemason form Regular Lodge?
Thanks!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Dear Gentlemen.
> Question:
> Can a "Freemason" from Clandestine(Wild, masonicly illegal) Lodge be -- friends(have good relations) with a Freemason form Regular Lodge?
> Thanks!


A Freemason can be friends with anyone he wants to be friends with but he can not Masonically communicate with someone from a clandestine lodge nor attend the lodge.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 25, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> A Freemason can be friends with anyone he wants to be friends with but he can not Masonically communicate with someone from a clandestine lodge nor attend the lodge.



I've understand, Mr.Warrior. Thank You!



Warrior1256 said:


> but he can not Masonically communicate



If possible -- could You, please, explain that?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2016)

Ressam said:


> If possible -- could You, please, explain that?


He can not talk about what goes on in rituals, means of recognition, and certain other things with a clandestine mason.


----------



## Ressam (Mar 25, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> He can not talk about what goes on in rituals, means of recognition, and certain other things with a clandestine mason.



Being friends & not talking about that. I've understand. Thanks.


----------



## Gary Harper (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey everyone this is "RobertTheBruce," I lost my password to this forum and tried multiple times to recover my password for more than a week now and I never got an email, so I registered via Facebook. Surprised to see my threads still going! Though it certainly seems to have been driven off topic. For any future posts can you guys stick to my original questions? What did you join first, the Scottish Rite, York Rite or Shriners and why? Also what was the petitioning process like for you?

EDIT: P.S. Let me state for the record my intentions with the fraternity are far different then "Ressam." I have a genuine interest in Freemasonry, which started when I first learned about it and was told it was a "fraternity based around morality," which is perfect. I am always interested in finding ways of bettering myself and my community and I am also interested for social aspects. I have been trying to do as much research as I can without learning things I'm not supposed to. I recently ordered The Complete Idiot's Guide to Freemasonry by S. Brent Morris and it was a great read, very educational. I hope to call you guys brothers some day. I'm planning on petitioning very soon, wish me luck!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 6, 2016)

Gary Harper said:


> I hope to call you guys brothers some day. I'm planning on petitioning very soon, wish me luck!


Great!


----------



## MarkR (Apr 7, 2016)

Gary Harper said:


> For any future posts can you guys stick to my original questions?


Are you new to internet discussion threads?  That will NEVER happen!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 8, 2016)

MarkR said:


> Are you new to internet discussion threads?  That will NEVER happen!


Lol, from what I have seen this is VERY true.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 8, 2016)

Gary Harper said:


> EDIT: P.S. Let me state for the record my intentions with the fraternity are far different then "Ressam." I have a genuine interest in Freemasonry, which started when I first learned about it and was told it was a "fraternity based around morality," which is perfect. I am always interested in finding ways of bettering myself and my community and I am also interested for social aspects. I have been trying to do as much research as I can without learning things I'm not supposed to. I recently ordered The Complete Idiot's Guide to Freemasonry by S. Brent Morris and it was a great read, very educational. I hope to call you guys brothers some day. I'm planning on petitioning very soon, wish me luck!



Good luck! It is good that you have a genuine interest in Masonry. Many people join for the wrong reasons, or don't join for the wrong reasons. I would limit the amount of reading up you do. If you contact the Grand Lodge in your area, they will usually have a packet which tells our history, the history of Masonry in your state, and what we do. Most Grand Lodge websites also include that information. The next step, once you are sure it is something you are truly interested in, is to make contact, either with the Grand Lodge or local Lodge. They will be more than happy to invite you to a function so you can get to know some of the Brethren. That will allow things to move a lot smoother when it comes time to actually petition. Once you petition, wait with patience. It will take about 2 months before you know if you are accepted or not, and if you are, another month before you would are Initiated. The whole process from today to Initiation, depending on Jurisdiction, could take anywhere from 4 to 6 months (average). Again, good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## BroBook (Apr 25, 2016)

Good and wholesome advice !!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 25, 2016)

BroBook said:


> Good and wholesome advice !!!


Agreed!


----------



## HerrickMusic (Apr 28, 2016)

Besides accepting Christ and having a family, becoming a Mason has been one of the best decisions I've ever made!!!  I would wish you luck in becoming a Mason; however, it is not by luck that one becomes a mason! I will wish you a good journey though my friend…


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 28, 2016)

HerrickMusic said:


> Besides accepting Christ and having a family, becoming a Mason has been one of the best decisions I've ever made!!!  I would wish you luck in becoming a Mason; however, it is not by luck that one becomes a mason! I will wish you a good journey though my friend…


Great post!


----------



## lilhut3579 (May 22, 2016)

Well that was...interesting! Lol


----------



## SL Cates (Sep 4, 2017)

RobertTheBruce said:


> I was wondering beyond the more well known side degree and such like the Scottish and York Rites, Shriners, Grotto, Tall Cedars, Rosicrucians, what are some more that aren't commonly listed?
> Also what was the first side degree/appendant body you joined and why?
> Also would appreciate hearing stories about your journey as a Mason, about your petitioning process, ect.
> All these things would greatly help me on my own journey. Thanks in advance.



I petitioned to be a Mason almost 2 yrs ago, at the age of 52, had always been curious, EA took 2 months, FC 3 weeks, MM 3 weeks later, raised FEB 27, 2016.  Since then I have made some really good friends especially my teacher, started through the chairs, I am Junior Deacon now, I received a C certificate in the work last year and this Friday will begin the York Rite degrees. My goal is to be a Templar Knight in the York Rite because it is the only Masonic associated degree that requires a belief in Jesus Christ. I feel that my Masonic journey (short as it may be) has really helped me grow as a man, physically and spiritually.  I have never regretted my decision and am very involved in my lodge and community.  You get out of it what you put into it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 5, 2017)

SL Cates said:


> I petitioned to be a Mason almost 2 yrs ago, at the age of 52


We both petitioned later in life. I was 58.


SL Cates said:


> this Friday will begin the York Rite degrees.


Congratulations!


SL Cates said:


> My goal is to be a Templar Knight in the York Rite because it is the only Masonic associated degree that requires a belief in Jesus Christ.


I like this also.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 6, 2017)

SL Cates said:


> , EA took 2 months, FC 3 weeks, MM 3 weeks later, raised FEB 27, 2016.



Are you saying the above stated times is what it took you to become proficient, or the time between receiving the degrees?  I ask because here in PA a "Full Masonic Month" must pass between degrees.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2017)

Keith C said:


> here in PA a "Full Masonic Month" must pass between degrees.


It is 28 days here in Kentucky. Is this a Full Masonic Month? Had not heard this term before but I have only been an MM for 3 years.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 6, 2017)

I would think a full masonic month is stated meeting to dtated meeting.  So if there is more then one stated it would be to the same stated the next month

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I would think a full masonic month is stated meeting to dtated meeting.  So if there is more then one stated it would be to the same stated the next month
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


O.K. Makes sense as you would be having the degree on a regular lodge meeting. Hence 28 days.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes, the way it reads in the Ahiman Rezon is a "Full Masonic Month", in practical use it is no less than 28 days.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 6, 2017)

14 days under GLoTX.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 7, 2017)

SL Cates said:


> I petitioned to be a Mason almost 2 yrs ago, at the age of 52, had always been curious, EA took 2 months, FC 3 weeks, MM 3 weeks later, raised FEB 27, 2016.  Since then I have made some really good friends especially my teacher, started through the chairs, I am Junior Deacon now, I received a C certificate in the work last year and this Friday will begin the York Rite degrees. My goal is to be a Templar Knight in the York Rite because it is the only Masonic associated degree that requires a belief in Jesus Christ. I feel that my Masonic journey (short as it may be) has really helped me grow as a man, physically and spiritually.  I have never regretted my decision and am very involved in my lodge and community.  You get out of it what you put into it.


Well, not the only Masonic body requiring a Christian, or even Trinitarian, belief.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> 14 days under GLoTX.


That's about how long it took me to learn my proficiencies.


----------

